# Problem with ASRock x58 extreme and G.Skill memory



## steveintexas07 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey guys, first off I want to say I am a new system builder and I would like to say thanks for any and all help you guys can provide me with.


First off here's my computer:

 CASE NZXT CS-NT-BETA-EVO RT1

 MoBo ASROCK X58 EXTREME 1366 RT

 Intel i7 930 2.8 gHz

 GPU SAPPHIRE HD5850 RT

 PSU TT TRX-750M 750W RT

 MEMORY 2GBx3 G.SKILL F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI 1600mHz 7-8-7-24

 HD 750GB SAMSUNG 32MB cache 7200 RPM SATA HD754JJ

 DVD BURNER LITE-ON  

 CPU COOL TUNIQ CR-T120-EX-BK-RV1 R

OS Windows 7 64 bit Professional



So I build my system and I boot it up with only 1 2GB mod of memory and everythinig works fine. I installed all the latest drivers for BIOS, GPU, etc.

Then I power down the system and I try to boot with all 6Gb in the same channel (A1,B1,C1) on the white DIMM slots and the system won't even boot. the LED readout reads "6A" or "bA" it looks like a "6" to me. 


Then I think it might be a hardware problem, so I try the different channels and every memory mod. Every mod of RAM works individually, in every slot, on both channels... the only thing is it will only boot with one mod intalled.

So then I try to do a single mod and change the bios settings. I slightly keep changing the Voltage up to 1.65 in small increments (1.5 is stock) and I try to loosen the timing to 9-9-9-24. nothing seems to be working. So then I try putting them back to Auto, and still nothing.

It seems that the mobo and the memory are all working, it just won't work withh all 6GB on the board at the same time.

If I put one 2GB mod in channel 1 then put either one or 2 mods in channel two the system will boot but it does not recognize the ram in the second channel and only shows 2Gb as being connected (in both windows and the BIOS)

When I do boot with just one mod it shows on the main Bios screen single channel memory mode. I am wondering if that is just reading that I only have one slot of memory in place or if there is a setting I can change. I have looked all through the BIOS and if it's there I can't find it.


I am starting to get a little flustered and would really appreciate any help or advice you guys can reccomend. I have done a search and haven't found my porblem anywhere. I am at work so I will try to check back as often as possible. But I am thinking about getting a new RAM set to see if it's a compatability problem although that doesn't seem to be the case as the RAM does work, just not all 6Gb of it.

Any help would be so greatly appreciated. I hope it's just a setting i"m missing and you can help my nOOb ways  Thanks again.

Steve


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 3, 2010)

Strange I have the same make of memory and motherboard. I have the Gskill ripjaws 2000 and mind boots fine with them, I have all of the slots full. When I got it new I just used one stick in A1 and installed everything then put the rest of the memory in it and it booted with NP at all. The error you are getting is indeed a memory error just not sure why. Try putting different sticks in A1 and see if all of the sticks work.


----------



## steveintexas07 (Apr 3, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Strange I have the same make of memory and motherboard. I have the Gskill ripjaws 2000 and mind boots fine with them, I have all of the slots full. When I got it new I just used one stick in A1 and installed everything then put the rest of the memory in it and it booted with NP at all. The error you are getting is indeed a memory error just not sure why. Try putting different sticks in A1 and see if all of the sticks work.



I have tried with all 3 different mods in A1-2, B1-2, C1-2. All the memory mods work, just can't have more than one installed. I think I am going to try buying a different set of RAM and see if that works. Thanks though that is encouraging!


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 3, 2010)

NP might try that memory in a different motherboard if you have one. That will rule out the memory being bad.


----------



## nat559 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have exactly the same problem and I have tried two different sets of memory:

OCZ3G1600LV6GK
KHX1600CD8D3K3/6GX

I have also tried re-setting the CPU in the socket.  At this point I assume the problem is the motherboard itself which I received yesterday, April 2 from newegg.

With two sticks of memory it hangs on debug code 38
With three sticks it hangs on debug code 6A

*Update 4/14/2010*
Motherboard RMA replacement complete via newegg.  New motherboard works. (No other components have changed).  

Conclusion: If you have this exact problem, it's a bad motherboard.

*Update 4/18/2010*
Asrock has posted a BIOS fix that is intended to fix this problem.  You will need to boot up with 1 stick of ram and use the USB instant flash patch to fix it.  http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=X58 Extreme&o=BIOS


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 3, 2010)

6A is a problem with the memory I know that from talking with Asrock before about my board. My problem was I just had it in the wrong slot, changed slots and bam it worked perfect. I was always told to put the memory in the first slot by the cpu that doesn't work with this board.


----------



## nat559 (Apr 3, 2010)

For me, any ram stick works in any white slot with 1 DIMM installed.  With two dimms or three dimms I get the errors.  I don't think there's a problem of me putting them in the wrong slot.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 3, 2010)

Have you checked the vdimm, multiplier and timings? Make sure they are at spec, especially the voltage.


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 3, 2010)

Check the volts, I don't think thats the problem Gskill's will run on 1.5 volts until you start oc everything. Try some other memory if you have any, if that doesn't work then you might have bad memory slots on your board.


----------



## nat559 (Apr 4, 2010)

I powered up with a single DIMM and set all RAM timing and voltages according to OCZ's recommendation, then booted up with 2/3 and it still fails.  It also fails if I try to lower the memory speed below the spec.

As I said in my first post--I went out and bought another memory kit (Kingston) and I have the same exact problem.


----------



## steveintexas07 (Apr 4, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Check the volts, I don't think thats the problem Gskill's will run on 1.5 volts until you start oc everything. Try some other memory if you have any, if that doesn't work then you might have bad memory slots on your board.



I just tried a second set of memory 3x2GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600 7-8-7-20 and it has the same problem.

Nat22-- I just received my Asrock mobo from newegg on April 1st....



At this point I'm thinking it has to be the board. I have no clue what else it could be.

It seems that Nat22 and myself are having the same problem....


----------



## steveintexas07 (Apr 4, 2010)

I do notice that we are all using 1600mHz RAM...

Seems like a long shot, but on page 14 of the Asrock manual in the gray box at the bottom #3 reads:

"Due to Intel CPU spec definition, XMP DIMMs and DDR3 1600 are supported for one DIMM per channel only"

I'm not sure if I'm reading that correct, but does that mean 1600 is only one slot? Should the speed matter? Nat22 do you have any other speed RAM? I know it sounds foolish but could the ram speed matter?


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 4, 2010)

Not sure about ASRock but Biostar boards have an option that disables all memory errors on boot up. Ive ran into it a few times on Biostar boards. System would boot with single channel but fails with duel channel. Maybe some thing to check.


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 4, 2010)

I have the 2000mhz Gskill ripjaws and use all 6 slots with NP at all. I don't have any other ddr3 memory to try in mine or I would and let you know if that is it.
Have you updated the bios to the latest one available, I know they had some memory issues when the board first came out. They released several bios updates to fix that.


----------



## nat559 (Apr 4, 2010)

They have a BIOS release with a TITLE called "OCZ3G1600LV6GK", the specific memory I am using (version 2.1).  I patched to version 2.2 and it did not help (unfortunately, I forgot to verify the version I was running with by default).

I don't understand the manual entry that steve is referring to.  You can clearly see that they support triple channel 1600 memory: https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.asrock.com/MB/memory/X58%20Extreme.pdf&pli=1

And it didn't change when I backed down the speed anyway...


----------



## nat559 (Apr 4, 2010)

I've already boxed my motherboard up for replacement, but I'm worried that it won't make any difference when others have the same problem.  I'll pull it out again if someone has a potential fix before Monday.

Can anyone check the BIOS to see if there are options to disable memory errors like blkhogan is mentioning?


----------



## nat559 (Apr 4, 2010)

Most of the 1-star reviews on newegg are for memory problems.  Examples:



> Cons: This is the 2nd board I got from newegg through the RMA. Again there is only 1 working DIMM slot. I am sick of doing this RMA non-sense for c_rap replacement board.





> Cons: I put 4 of these into customer machines. Of those 4, 3 have come back to me all with different issues. I have ended up having to replace them with another model. They have huge memory compatibility issues, along with BIOS problems. AsRock's customer service is infamously poor.


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 4, 2010)

let me reboot mine and check the bios for ya brb.


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 4, 2010)

Nope my bios does not have that option with it. I have bios 1.60. 1.60 Bios has been out since last year. I have not updated mine to the new bios, it has been working great with 1.60. It seems several of the bios updates are for 1600mhz memory issues. read the reviews and alot of them are bad ones for memory slots not working. Seems it's hit or miss with this motherboard now.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 5, 2010)

nat559 said:


> I've already boxed my motherboard up for replacement, but I'm worried that it won't make any difference when others have the same problem.  I'll pull it out again if someone has a potential fix before Monday.



Do it right and return it for something else that is not ASRock.

Though, have you tried manually setting vvt, vdimm, and frequencies so they are Intel spec? I doubt it would help, but its the only thing I can think of that you have not mentioned.


----------



## nat559 (Apr 5, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Do it right and return it for something else that is not ASRock.
> 
> Though, have you tried manually setting vvt, vdimm, and frequencies so they are Intel spec? I doubt it would help, but its the only thing I can think of that you have not mentioned.



I'm not familiar with vvt, but yes I set the memory frequency/CAS timing/voltages to the memory spec, as well as below the memory spec.  

Unfortunately, newegg's RMA policy is return for the exact same item only.  I'm going to try to be patient and give a second motherboard a try.  If it has the same problem, I will push to exchange for another MB.  My guess is that Asrock has started putting in some cost-reduction into their manufacturing of the board and is able to ride on high sales due to the early review success/recommendations.


----------



## Instant Thunder (Apr 8, 2010)

It's interesting to note that there are reviews stating the same exact problem on other X58 motherboards:

Asus P6T SE - Second review down dated 3/3/10

Gigabyte UD3R - "terrible mobo" dated 3/24/10

If you've all noticed too...there have been a lot more "open box" x58 motherboards on the egg from every name brand...cutting preventative maintenance and quality control is a good way to quickly increase profit in the short term and make a huge gouge in revenues in the long run trying to fix mistakes...


----------



## robn (Apr 8, 2010)

The problem is with the memory controller it seems, which is on the Intel CPU. I've also seen this on my Biostar x58, and on various x58 threads. It's Intel's first go at an IMC so I'll cut 'em some slack I guess!

As it's the CPU where the controller is, changing that may help more than swapping the board. First try removing and reseating the chip.

Otherwise be prepared to run the RAM at 1400MHz. 1600MHz+ *is* overclocked under Intel's guidelines. As Paulieg says, there are a lot of timings deep hidden away in your BIOS too.

Not much more I can suggest, especially as your chip, OP, is a nice new revision, 930.


----------



## Altered (Apr 8, 2010)

Has anyone contacted ASRock about their issue? I see there is nothing in their FAQ but they do have a Support Request Form.
ASRock Support Request Form 
I always hate to see someone get a bad rep when they were possibly never given a chance to reconcile the issue with their own product.


----------



## nat559 (Apr 8, 2010)

robn said:


> The problem is with the memory controller it seems, which is on the Intel CPU. I've also seen this on my Biostar x58, and on various x58 threads. It's Intel's first go at an IMC so I'll cut 'em some slack I guess!
> 
> As it's the CPU where the controller is, changing that may help more than swapping the board. First try removing and reseating the chip.
> 
> ...



I tried re-setting the CPU and running at slower RAM speeds did not help at all.

I was using a new 920 for what it's worth.  If the second MB does not help I will try to RMA the CPU as well the 2nd time.  I've relinquished myself to being patient with this system.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 8, 2010)

robn said:


> The problem is with the memory controller it seems, which is on the Intel CPU. I've also seen this on my Biostar x58, and on various x58 threads. It's Intel's first go at an IMC so I'll cut 'em some slack I guess!
> 
> As it's the CPU where the controller is, changing that may help more than swapping the board. First try removing and reseating the chip.
> 
> ...



You right that this is the first Intel with an IMC. But! Intel specifically says all 1366 i7s should be able to run 3x2gb at 1066 (of approved memory chips) and still be with in voltage specifications. So any board should be able to do that with any 1366 i7.

Though, the OPs problem is with the board not the CPU.

Also it should be noted that the bios can have a effect on how well a rams memory chips will work and overclock (either speed or timings).


----------



## wacher.dk (Apr 9, 2010)

*I have the exact same problem*

I have build a system with an ASROCK x58 extreme mobo.

I can´t get the tri-channel memory working.

If I put in three memory modules I get error 6A just like the rest of you.

The first memory I have tried is OCZ3G1600LV6GK.

When I first tried to boot the PC it would not. It would boot fine with one module.
I tried every module. They work but not together.

I then checked for a new BIOS and was very happy to see that a new bios was released that fixed a problem with the exact memory I have.

I bios updated but the new bios did not fix the problem.

I then bought some new ram. Some G-skill Trident and I still have the same problem.
It will only accept one module. If I put all 3 in I get error code 6A

If any of you have a solution to this problem please email me at wacher@wacher.dk

Thanks.


Gregers


----------



## nat559 (Apr 9, 2010)

wacher.dk said:


> I have build a system with an ASROCK x58 extreme mobo.
> 
> I can´t get the tri-channel memory working.
> 
> ...



This is the exact same problem and sequence of events that I went through.  I have RMA'ed the motherboard and will get another one to try next week.


----------



## aj78000 (Apr 10, 2010)

*I have the same prob*

Yup so Am having same prob Great! If any of u find a answer let me no. This is redick for all of us to have same issue and them not fix it.
-Aj

Ps: so we all have 16000 mem same mb and all have i7.

Motherboard

ASRock X58 Extreme LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail

Processor 

Intel Core i7-930 Bloomfield 2.8GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Model BX80601930 - Retail

Memory 

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TR3X6G1600C8D - Retail


----------



## aj78000 (Apr 10, 2010)

**

After doing some reading http://www.intel.com/en_US/Assets/PDF/prodspec/XMP_Core_i7_ww30_09.pdf

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=244672

Please remember that the Bloomfield memory controller only officially supports DDR3 1066. That is from the CPU side of Intel's house. The board side did validations and came out that their x58 Smackover board using either the Core i7 965 or 975 would run automatically at DDR3 1333. 

Now you can go here: http://www.intel.com/en_US/Assets/PD...i7_ww30_09.pdf

That takes you to the lists of XMP memory and what has passed validation on all X58 motherboards. It is not a big list."



Some one with more info then me. help me out here. but if thats it thats BS.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 10, 2010)

wacher.dk said:


> I have build a system with an ASROCK x58 extreme mobo. I can´t get the tri-channel memory working.
> 
> If I put in three memory modules I get error 6A just like the rest of you.......





nat559 said:


> This is the exact same problem and sequence of events that I went through.  I have RMA'ed the motherboard and will get another one to try next week.





aj78000 said:


> Yup so Am having same prob Great! If any of u find a answer let me no. This is redick for all of us to have same issue and them not fix it.



Its not the memory, cpu, or anything else. The problem is the board and it looks like ASRock didn't take the time to make sure everything works like they advertise, even their bios update.

Also, yes there is a short list of certified XMP memory because, more then likely, Intel charges a nice fee for that. This is why there is the ram list that all motherboard manufactures put out with their boards. If there was one that didn't do this then I know I wouldn't bother even looking at it. While all should work, anything above Intel 1066 spec is YMMV.

With that said though, there is no reason why this should be this big of a problem.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh this shit really pisses me off:shadedshu

I was having trouble with my Gigabyte X58 UD4P and needed a cheap (Open Box at NewEgg for $114.00) to get my 5th i7 920 cruncher up and running. The ASRock board will be here Monday and I better not have this problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
For some reason I thought ASRock was associated with ASUS, can't remember why I thought that though This will teach me to go really cheap (if it doesn't work)~

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157163R


----------



## aj78000 (Apr 10, 2010)

**

So mastrdrver (and any one that knows there stuff) What is it we can do? Try and get the same bored replaced and hope the next one works or is it ever one of there bored s  that is like this and there just not fixing it?
-Aj


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 10, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Oh this shit really pisses me off:shadedshu
> 
> I was having trouble with my Gigabyte X58 UD4P and needed a cheap (Open Box at NewEgg for $114.00) to get my 5th i7 920 cruncher up and running. The ASRock board will be here Monday and I better not have this problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> For some reason I thought ASRock was associated with ASUS, can't remember why I thought that though This will teach me to go really cheap (if it doesn't work)~
> ...



I believe Asrock is a subsidery (or perhaps sister company) of Asus, Asrock being the budget manufacturer, Asus the enthusiast so you were right!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, I was a little upset when I saw this problem people have been having with the memory controller and then I remembered that I am only going to be using 1 x 2 GB stick in this cruncher
So I shouldn't have any problems (holds breath in anticipation)....


----------



## aj78000 (Apr 11, 2010)

aj78000 said:


> So mastrdrver (and any one that knows there stuff) What is it we can do? Try and get the same bored replaced and hope the next one works or is it ever one of there bored s  that is like this and there just not fixing it?
> -Aj



Ok well the last 2 post had only to deal with what you guys have. But with what the post started with (this bored not holding 3 slots of 16000 ram) 
What is it we can and should do to fix this. I noi cant get a hold of new egg or asrock till Monday. 
Also how is it that TeXBill can have gskill 2000 ram in all 3 slots and have no prob? Is it just a hope and prey pos MB?

TeXBill Mind putting ur specs down for ur rig and the bios your runing?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 11, 2010)

aj78000 said:


> Ok well the last 2 post had only to deal with what you guys have. But with what the post started with (this bored not holding 3 slots of 16000 ram)
> What is it we can and should do to fix this. I noi cant get a hold of new egg or asrock till Monday.
> Also how is it that TeXBill can have gskill 2000 ram in all 3 slots and have no prob? It it just a hope and prey pos MB?



Maybe he has a different BIOS to you?  Why not ask him.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 12, 2010)

aj78000 said:


> Ok well the last 2 post had only to deal with what you guys have. But with what the post started with (this bored not holding 3 slots of 16000 ram)
> What is it we can and should do to fix this. I noi cant get a hold of new egg or asrock till Monday.
> Also how is it that TeXBill can have gskill 2000 ram in all 3 slots and have no prob? Is it just a hope and prey pos MB?
> 
> TeXBill Mind putting ur specs down for ur rig and the bios your runing?



Probably cause they are different ICs would be my guess. A different bios could be it too.


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 12, 2010)

> Nope my bios does not have that option with it. I have bios 1.60. 1.60 Bios has been out since last year. I have not updated mine to the new bios, it has been working great with 1.60. It seems several of the bios updates are for 1600mhz memory issues. read the reviews and alot of them are bad ones for memory slots not working. Seems it's hit or miss with this motherboard now.



This is the bios I'm using with mine and I have NP using all 6 slots with GSkil Trident Memory 2000MHZ in mine. I guess I got lucky with the board. I also bought mine last year. Maybe they have changed controller chips on the newer boards not sure. I don't have a answer for any of this. I've also setup a new Gskill board bought Feb. of this year using exact same memory and don't have problems with it either. my system specs are what I'm using.


----------



## wacher.dk (Apr 12, 2010)

*Great news. I just posted in triple channel mode*

I asked ASRock for help with our problem and they sent me a new bios version 2.21.

I have flashed the board with this bios and I have succesfully added 2 other memory
modules so triple channel now works for me.

I have also tried to run the memory at DDR 2000. It also works.

How hot are your cpus?

Mine is presently at 73 c/113 F on air. This is very high right?

If anybody wants a copy of the new bios you can write me at wacher@wacher.dk

Gregers


----------



## wacher.dk (Apr 12, 2010)

It is a now 74 c / 165 F


----------



## wacher.dk (Apr 12, 2010)

Mb is  45 c / 113 F


----------



## aj78000 (Apr 12, 2010)

Got about the same from asrock
"Hi,

·         Remove all the memory sticks modules out. Flash the bios to 2.21(download from Attachment)
·         Insert 1 memory module only with proper dram voltage that require with ram, (DRAM voltage)
·         Adjust the DRAM freq as well, save and exit out the bios.
·         Go back into the bios again, and make sure the 1st memory is being proper detect under the bios. If it does, then install the 2nd memory module.
·         Repeat the same steps above, until you have all 3 memory install. If for some reason you still not able to get the all ram detect properly. Please do let us know we glad to swap the board for you. Thank you."

But vender said they would refund me so i see no point to play with this mb any more. No offense but i don't see it as being o so great if out of the box it cant run stock. Toms hard wear best mb or not I just dont like when a mb comes needing a update for stock when its been out as long as this mb.

But ether way am seeing what mine runs at. (no os on it just bios) mine runs at 33c/91f on cpu and mb is at 36/96

PS not sure what u all think of the best mb out there atm but ASUS P6X58D Premium  Looks like a good mb has good stats and huge! list of mem that works with it.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 12, 2010)

wacher.dk said:


> I asked ASRock for help with our problem and they sent me a new bios version 2.21.
> 
> I have flashed the board with this bios and I have succesfully added 2 other memory
> modules so triple channel now works for me.
> ...



Thanks for the update!

Those temps are high. What kind of cooling are you using? Stock? Are you overclocking?


----------



## nat559 (Apr 14, 2010)

*UPDATE 4-13-2010!*

Received new motherboard via RMA today.  New motherboard boots and recognizes all 6GB of RAM.  No other system components were changed.  

Conclusion: Motherboard problem.


----------



## rbf (Apr 19, 2010)

Motherboard arrived with v. P1.90 BIOS installed.

3 sticks of Crucial RAM suffered the same fate as described so often here.

Booted up with 1 stick and downloaded BIOS update 2.30 from Asrock.

Unpacked it to a USB drive and rebooted, then F6 to "Instant Flash" and it found it just fine.

Power Down, install 2nd stick, reboot. All is well.

Power Down, install 3rd stick, reboot. All is well.

gtg with no RMA.


----------



## nat559 (Apr 19, 2010)

Interesting.  2.3 was posted 4-14 (after I received my 2nd MB) and lists this exact problem as the reason for the BIOS update.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=X58 Extreme&o=BIOS


----------



## aj78000 (Apr 19, 2010)

*asrock*

Yes its a bios prob with there software. up graded and your ok. Or just buy a dif mb


----------



## HammerON (Apr 19, 2010)

Well I have to say for the price, this board is great! I have an ASUS P6T, ASUS Rampage II Gene, Gigabyte X58 Extreme, EVGA X58 SLI LE and this board; so I am pretty well versed in LGA 1366 mb's. I have been crunching (WCG at 100%) for a week at 3.2 GHz (i7 920) with no problems. I only have one 2GB HyperX sticks of RAM running her and so I have not had the problems others have experienced. I have the P1.90 Bios and will flash it here eventually.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 20, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I have an ASUS P6T, ASUS Rampage II Gene, Gigabyte X58 Extreme, EVGA X58 SLI LE and this board; so I am pretty well versed in LGA 1366 mb's.



When it comes to overclocking the core, uncore, and ram would you still take it over the others given the price?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 20, 2010)

No I wouldn't. The Bios sucks for this board and is nothing compared to the other boards I listed as far as overclocking~


----------



## Instant Thunder (Apr 24, 2010)

HammerON said:


> No I wouldn't. The Bios sucks for this board and is nothing compared to the other boards I listed as far as overclocking~



......The bios for the ASRock board was logical, simple and straight forward to use...It allows the same minuscule voltage increments while using whatever base clock, multiplier and ratios you want.  Remember...ASRock is owned by ASUS...so this board's BIOS was probably designed by ASUS engineering...



http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/cheap-x58-motherboard,2368-17.html


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2010)

Just my opinion there Instant Thunder. The bios for the ASRock X58 is not the same as my ASUS X58 Rampage II Gene (not even close in how it is layed out). The big difficulty I have with the ASRock bios is that when I select an area and a seperate box comes up to make a choice using the down arrow; it is very difficult to see which one is highlighted. 
Again just my opinion....


----------



## TeXBill (May 15, 2010)

> Just my opinion there Instant Thunder. The bios for the ASRock X58 is not the same as my ASUS X58 Rampage II Gene (not even close in how it is layed out). The big difficulty I have with the ASRock bios is that when I select an area and a seperate box comes up to make a choice using the down arrow; it is very difficult to see which one is highlighted.
> Again just my opinion....


Completely agree the bios suxs for this Asrock board, I have changed mine out for a Gigabyte UD7 and going to sell the asrock board.l I've had way to many headaches with this board. The board still works great just to many hassels with OC and other small problems that should not be happening.


----------

